# Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Uh oh Kenny's mad. :bryanlol

He's got a point though. WWE's scheduling isn't in good intention. Charity is more important than trying to overshadow the competition because you're scared and your product is shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143973690687873024


Thanks for showing me how to embed!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Kenny's right. WWE only believes in charity if it gives them good publicity.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

I mean wouldn't that event have been planned in advance if it's a 10yr anniversary?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I mean wouldn't that event have been planned in advance if it's a 10yr anniversary?


The show wasn't going to be streamed, they randomly announce a few weeks prior it's going to be streamed and go up against fight for the fallen? They obviously know what's going on.

I necessarily don't think it's a bad thing tho, this is what competition breeds.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

I think he deleted the tweet. The link leads to "Page Doesn't Exist".


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

I thought "blood money" was only a term that the IWC used in reference to the Saudi shows. So Kenny DOES read these forums...:bjpenn

Show yourself Omega!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143980930203312133


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Yep, the facade of "we don't want direct competition" is beginning to fade. This is going to be brutal between the two companies as the months come by. Make of that statement what you will.

WWE doesn't want AEW to exist. AEW wants to best WWE. You can be fans of both and technically both companies can succeed and still be successful but as history shows us, that's not how this is going to happen and going by the events from both companies since Wrestlemania this year, the line has been drawn and the intentions have been made clear.

We're steering away from subtle jabs and into petty power moves/statements. It's coming.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143980930203312133


Those WWE apologist replies were getting pretty bad lol


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



> WWE just announced, for the first time ever, they will run an Indy show on the Network!


First time? They just ran an Indy show on their Network this past Sunday. They've been running one for the last several years, in fact.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

He has a point... its a petty move, especially going against a charity show. But its excepted from this soulless company


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



WINNING said:


> Yep, the facade of "we don't want direct competition" is beginning to fade. This is going to be brutal between the two companies as the months come by. Make of that statement what you will.
> 
> WWE doesn't want AEW to exist. AEW wants to best WWE. You can be fans of both and technically both companies can succeed and still be successful but as history shows us, that's not how this is going to happen and going by the events from both companies since Wrestlemania this year, the line has been drawn and the intentions have been made clear.
> 
> We're steering away from subtle jabs and into petty power moves/statements. It's coming.


With all of that, professional wrestling will be the most compelling it has been in 20 years.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Damn, didin't have the time to see the post before he deleted it!

What did he say exactly ? Briefly


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

More respect for Kenny, who has a heart as contrasted with the heartless mega corporation that is wwe.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Here's the tweet before he deleted it:


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

WWE's gonna WWE.

Replace the word 'money' with 'petty' in Shane's music and that's basically the company anthem.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

By the way, who the FUCK cares about Evolve in 2019? Gabe must be licking Cerebral taint if he thinks this is going to stifle AEW's progress.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Chrome said:


> Here's the tweet before he deleted it:


What a perfect thing to say. Wish he had not deleted it.

Kenny is the freaking man.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Kenny should issue a simple challenge to WWE - Donate all money made from the show to victims of gun violence


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Don't be surprised if wwe makes a charitable donation to the very groups that would have benefited from Fight for the Fallen. Of course, only after they make it public knowledge.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho wrestled the first Saudi show. Though that was pre-Khashoggi torture, murder and dismemberment. Renee Young worked post-Khashoggi though. Who knows what Khan's business ties are - I know Mohammad Bone Saw wants to buy into the Premiere League...

Is the FftF livestream being paywalled? And are the proceeds going to charity? Or is the feed free and the paid attendance money just going to charity? 

It's business Kenny, all's fair in love and war.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

This is just to ask a question, devoid of taking a side.

Does this affect FFTF from a charitable perspective? Like they won’t lose ticket sales for this and the show last I knew is still free on BR. And I’m asking an honest question. If I’m missing something, please let me know.

I get why Kenny would be upset. AEW didn’t say anything when NXT UK Cardiff was announced the same day as All Out. But this is a charity show, so even the idea of trying to compete that night, even if not going to amount anything, is just unnecessary.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

If WWE wants to put on a show like evolve let them, the world isn't supposed to stop because AEW is putting on a show. UFC is putting on a show, guess they should cancel too right unless its all for charity? (Which I will be watching that UFC show first by the way). I'll be watching UFC, AEW, and Evolve in that order that night, and I am thrill about all three events. Ppl need to quit being babies about this shit, or just ignore WWE and cancel the network if it gets you so riled up. As Detroit said its all business.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



kingnoth1n said:


> If WWE wants to put on a show like evolve let them, the world isn't supposed to stop because AEW is putting on a show. UFC is putting on a show, guess they should cancel too right unless its all for charity? (Which I will be watching that UFC show first by the way). I'll be watching UFC, AEW, and Evolve in that order that night, and I am thrill about all three events. Ppl need to quit being babies about this shit, or just ignore WWE and cancel the network if it gets you so riled up. As Detroit said its all business.


You missed the point completely.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



V-Trigger said:


> You missed the point completely.


The point is that Kenny Omega is being a whiny douche. No one who was going to watch FFTF is suddenly going to skip it because of the Evolve show being streamed at the same time. He wants to play the victim to get attention. 

I applaud AEW for donating the money to a good cause, and one that is inherently political and could be divisive. Just don't be a douche on social media.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Kenny may have a point but he shouldn't work himself into a shoot. It makes him look whiney...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Arktik said:


> The point is that Kenny Omega is being a whiny douche. No one who was going to watch FFTF is suddenly going to skip it because of the Evolve show being streamed at the same time. He wants to play the victim to get attention.
> 
> I applaud AEW for donating the money to a good cause, and one that is inherently political and could be divisive. Just don't be a douche on social media.


Yeah, you definitely missed the point. Nobody is saying WWE can't have a show on the same day but it's about the intent of doing so when AEW is doing this as a charity event where the proceeds go to the charity they are working with.

WWE simply did it to be petty and fuck with AEW (which it won't). Classic Vince move.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Arktik said:


> The point is that Kenny Omega is being a whiny douche. No one who was going to watch FFTF is suddenly going to skip it because of the Evolve show being streamed at the same time. He wants to play the victim to get attention.
> 
> I applaud AEW for donating the money to a good cause, and one that is inherently political and could be divisive. Just don't be a douche on social media.


How is he being a douche? He saw another company's actions as negative & detrimental to an event that's trying to help victims of gun violence & spoke out.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

He's 100% right. Should not have backed down. When you have conviction in what you're saying, do not back down until proven wrong.

WWE's a shitty company.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



V-Trigger said:


> How is he being a douche? He saw another company's actions as negative & detrimental to an event that's trying to help victims of gun violence & spoke out.


because the Evolve show will have ZERO impact on FFTF. If WWE suddenly moved Summerslam to the same day then sure I would understand, but he is one who comes off petty because that move is not a difference maker at all. He is basically trying to take a shot at WWE and hiding behind the charity as his cop out. If you want to take a shot at them then just do it.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Arktik said:


> because the Evolve show will have ZERO impact on FFTF. If WWE suddenly moved Summerslam to the same day then sure I would understand, but he is one who comes off petty because that move is not a difference maker at all. He is basically trying to take a shot at WWE and hiding behind the charity as his cop out. If you want to take a shot at them then just do it.


Nobody cares about the impact of the show. He said it himself. It was a shot at management for being petty. Just like they were when they announced the NXT UK TakeOver show to go against the NJPW UK event and ALL OUT on the same day.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Omega should probably give up the EVP title and role if he's going to spout off like this. He could get away with it as one of the boys, but not EVP of the company.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



V-Trigger said:


> Nobody cares about the impact of the show. He said it himself. It was a shot at management for being petty. Just like they were when they announced the NXT UK TakeOver show to go against the NJPW UK event and ALL OUT on the same day.


Once again, he comes off like a whiny douche for complaining about something that makes no difference and doing it in a way to hide behind the charity to shield himself from criticism. I know to you he can do no wrong, but to people who aren't in the Kenny Cult he comes off as an unlikable douche and crap like this is why.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Arktik said:


> Once again, he comes off like a whiny douche for complaining about something that makes no difference...<snip>


What a coincidence — so do you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



AverageJoe9 said:


> Kenny should issue a simple challenge to WWE - Donate all money made from the show to victims of gun violence


Don't WWE do a yearly show for the troops, have their own charity, and do tons of shit with Make A Wish and other charities. Seems like they already have the charity part down


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Eh in 2019 with all the wwe shills being this defensive it was the worst time to say that. He has a point but no one is gonna listen and this will be used to cause drama all over the place because that's what people like. 
Also I will not blame him 1 second for calling the shot and saying they are taking blood money because the whole media world condemn the Saudi shows. Wwe themselves feel guilty because they dont even say the name of the country before the show takes place so yeah....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Tickets go to charity, stream is free - yes.

I think his issue is, the event is focused around the charity.

There will obviously be calls for donations, more information, a focus piece - important stuff (to him) that transcends competition.

And any eye taken away in a petty manner, hurts the cause he is trying to help - with zero upside to anybody, except evolve obvs.

Agree or disagree - does not matter - its how he feels.

He is also the least whiney wrestler i’ve come across - and i’ve only ever seen good intentions from him - so, the heat is legit.

Funny thing is - he might have gotten even more eyes on his cause now with this - so, good on him


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Also why are people talking about jericho going to saudi? Is omega Jericho's dad or do we have any info he is actually OK with y2j foing it? Maybe he actually ahit on him for it? Idk geez people


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143992151354691584
Glad to see BIG DAVE shares my sentiments.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

WINNING said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143992151354691584
> Glad to see BIG DAVE shares my sentiments.


 well this was doomed to happen actually lol 

Also lol at people screaming omega hired a pedo. Thats like hot even half of the story. He shouldn't have tweeted, people are waiting for reasons to hate him and he gave them one that is pretty clear. No one is gonna use the brain, it's going to be an instinctive response , it's a VS situation. They shouldn't tweet about wwe, the amount or people that are butthurt about their success is too huge for them to do that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



patpat said:


> Also why are people talking about jericho going to saudi? Is omega Jericho's dad or do we have any info he is actually OK with y2j foing it? Maybe he actually ahit on him for it? Idk geez people


Because it's weird to call out things that folk in your company have done. In the article for this in the WWE section a guy is posting articles about a Kahn owned company improperly dumping waste and using legal loopholes for it to not be investigated. He's also posting about Kahn doing business with the Saudis as well. If his own backers like blood money and do shitty things weird to call Vince on his. Though obviously I don't expect Kenny to call out the Kahns.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Arktik said:


> The point is that Kenny Omega is being a whiny douche. No one who was going to watch FFTF is suddenly going to skip it because of the Evolve show being streamed at the same time. He wants to play the victim to get attention.
> 
> I applaud AEW for donating the money to a good cause, and one that is inherently political and could be divisive. Just don't be a douche on social media.


I get that, im speaking about both him and multiple sides of this forum, both AEW and general WWEs mirror topic.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > Also why are people talking about jericho going to saudi? Is omega Jericho's dad or do we have any info he is actually OK with y2j foing it? Maybe he actually ahit on him for it? Idk geez people
> ...


 again my point about Jericho is....what does it change? Is he y2j's dad and do we know if he was ok with it? 
As for the Khan, he is working with khan on the wrestling company. Whatever khan do in his other business concern no one just like what Vince is gonna do with XFL should never be brought into the debate. It's a wrestling company issue, did aew the company with which Kenny works with Khan did a saudi show?...
Also I do agree with the part about khan tho, that's on him for not doing his researches before tweeting and that will teach him a lesson. The point about Khan I understand not so much the one about y2j.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



WINNING said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143992151354691584
> Glad to see BIG DAVE shares my sentiments.


lol more Meltzer innuendo. "its just for fun, but there is heat" :genius


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*






Suck it up Kenny


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

If i was AEW i would go strong style and book a massive show during the next Crown Jewel or whatever its called.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If i was AEW i would go strong style and book a massive show during the next Crown Jewel or whatever its called.


 uh oh please no 
Stop all these drama already lol. 
People spend more time fighting than enjoying shows so nah they shouldn't


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

The Khan family is being investigated for corruption in the UK (every multibillionaire is invested for corruption, because guess what? They all are!) and does business with Saudi Arabia through Four Seasons hotels. Talent on the roster has also been paid to do Saudi Arabia events, like Chris Jericho, and Moxley was present at one and his wife commentates Saudi events. This one was too hot to handle, so I believe he either came to his senses or was ordered to delete it. 

The Saudis have more money than God's accountant, and every multibillionaire has either done some form of business with Saudi "royalty" or is angling to do it. 

Lets not act like the Khans are...paragons of virtue...either


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Now the best for him is to put an absolute killer match in his next event. Give a literal omega classic going all out to whipe that shit. The thing with ahitty Twitter drama is that ( at least for wrestling) they wont do anything concrete. ( Cf: people raging that the FON ppv was 50$, the result?) 
But yeah he shouldn't even have made the comment, nobody fucking watches evolve bro...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



patpat said:


> uh oh please no
> Stop all these drama already lol.
> People spend more time fighting than enjoying shows so nah they shouldn't


But....but.... i love the petty!

No, you’re right - i sometimes like the drama too much


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Bro, the WWE/AEW corporate cattiness and social media FUCKERY that will happen this fall will be AMAZING. 

:mark:


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > uh oh please no
> ...


 no , the drama literally kills you enjoyment. They shouldn't add to it. I literally unsubscribe of most youtuve "reviewers" channel and all of that shit, dont need it to enjoy the show. 
I was called a ****** brainless on twitter for saying that I brought FON and had no problem with it. This very forum ruined my DON experience because I thought it was a good idea to follow the chat here while watching the show lol, had to replay it. 
The drama adds literally nothing. If I am them I call omega and tell him to fuck off and they can all restrict their Twitter usage to the minimum things.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

how the fuck am i meant to take what kenny just said seriously when he points at his opponent in a gun motion before hitting the v-trigger?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

I mean, as a rival company it does make sense for WWE to have a show right around the same time as Fight for the Fallen. And they aren't dumb in making it an Evolve show, because even if their popularity is down and they aren't as hot, they still appeal to the more hardcore type fan that most likely is going to watch AEW.

But Kenny does have a point here, even if some of yall are seriously triggered into thinking he's some massive unlikeable douche. Besides, most WWE charity is done while they shove it down your throats so they know for sure that you know they are good people because they do good things.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

im all for drama between promotions,But internet opinion posted is absolute childs game. Cant stand people on social media.Take shots in the ring or in videos or whatever they do.But dont make stupid dorky social media posts. Its the one thing that kills the steam for these promotions. I love in character shots at each other with in ones promotion but outside is lame


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> im all for drama between promotions,But internet opinion posted is absolute childs game. Cant stand people on social media.Take shots in the ring or in videos or whatever they do.But dont make stupid dorky social media posts. Its the one thing that kills the steam for these promotions. I love in character shots at each other with in ones promotion but outside is lame


 I think we might legitimately never see him tweet again. He like vanished from twitter, not a word anymore nothing. Better for his fucking ass. The Moxley way is the best damn way, dude pays a guy to retweet his shot and basically does nothing on twitter. I think a lot should go into the Moxley zone.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



patpat said:


> I think we might legitimately never see him tweet again. He like vanished from twitter, not a word anymore nothing. Better for his fucking ass. The Moxley way is the best damn way, dude pays a guy to retweet his shot and basically does nothing on twitter. I think a lot should go into the Moxley zone.



so he pays someone to just write a few neutral comments on twitter and respond to people ? and he does not do it himself ? lol why even bother.

Or you mean he pays someone to use twitter as him to promote himself ?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > I think we might legitimately never see him tweet again. He like vanished from twitter, not a word anymore nothing. Better for his fucking ass. The Moxley way is the best damn way, dude pays a guy to retweet his shot and basically does nothing on twitter. I think a lot should go into the Moxley zone.
> ...


 yep he pays someone to just retweet shit and promote his things. Have you seen him post anything as Moxley? Yeah that one video right? On a podcast he said they programmed the video to play exactly after the end of his contract. :lol it was a fucking bot. 
He used to be active on twitter back in his very beginning, he took a fucking colossal shitstorm in the face and basically went silence radio until the Moxley account ( which is basically all retweet to promote his shit). 
Omega would be wise to go the same way. He should hire the same dude :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

This is going to be a war. WWE and AEW can say what they want but they're on a collision course for sure. I can't wait until AEW gets on TV


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



WINNING said:


> Yep, the facade of "we don't want direct competition" is beginning to fade. This is going to be brutal between the two companies as the months come by. Make of that statement what you will.
> 
> WWE doesn't want AEW to exist. AEW wants to best WWE. You can be fans of both and technically both companies can succeed and still be successful but as history shows us, that's not how this is going to happen and going by the events from both companies since Wrestlemania this year, the line has been drawn and the intentions have been made clear.
> 
> We're steering away from subtle jabs and into petty power moves/statements. It's coming.


And I can't wait. WWE hasn't had any real competition since about 1999.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I wonder who is gonna be the 2000 wcw in this scenario then :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

_*It's true what Kenny Omega said on both of his tweets. The WWE does love to get sponsors, even at the expense in making a deal with Saudi President for dirty money. WWE does charities just to get a good name and good PR response that will make people watch the WWE. Well, brainwash dweebs. They never really do anything from the hearts, maybe the talents but not the big bosses in the company like Vince, Shane, Steph, Hunter, Kevin Dunn and last Dana Warrior. The reason they scheduled the Evolve event is to attempt to steal the fans that will be watching the AEW event. It's all dirty games right now. Yes, there will be competition this fall. It will be ugly. To the WWE fans, AEW fans doesn't want to see WWE die completely but just a get a kick in the ass to get better. Kenny Omega basically spilled out the gospel truth. *_


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

I like Kenny, but he sounds too sensitive here to be FOTC. Like I said before MJF and Moxley are the boys for the job. Wearing your heart on your sleeve will turn a lot of people off. Gotta be more relaxed.

I hate WWE as much as anyone, but they're a business and they have every right to hold an event whenever they want. If anyone who only had the intention to support FFTF for charity decides to skip it in favor of Evolve then maybe they didn't really care that much about supporting it to begin with.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I like Kenny, but he sounds too sensitive here to be FOTC. Like I said before MJF and Moxley are the boys for the job. Wearing your heart on your sleeve will turn a lot of people off. Gotta be more relaxed.
> 
> I hate WWE as much as anyone, but they're a business and they have every right to hold an event whenever they want. If anyone who only had the intention to support FFTF for charity decides to skip it in favor of Evolve then maybe they didn't really care that much about supporting it to begin with.


Jericho and Moxley will be the face of the company for the first 2 years. Then it'll be Moxley and MJF.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



WINNING said:


> Yep, the facade of "we don't want direct competition" is beginning to fade. This is going to be brutal between the two companies as the months come by. Make of that statement what you will.
> 
> WWE doesn't want AEW to exist. AEW wants to best WWE. You can be fans of both and technically both companies can succeed and still be successful but as history shows us, that's not how this is going to happen and going by the events from both companies since Wrestlemania this year, the line has been drawn and the intentions have been made clear.
> 
> We're steering away from subtle jabs and into petty power moves/statements. It's coming.


I think you will see it pop up on here once AEW TV begins, battlegrounds will be drawn.I know a few will say they like both and I will believe that to be the case. But many will pick sides and any potshots about ratings, about matches, about how good a RAW, Smackdown and AEW TV episode were or a PPV was. It's going to hit hard on here soon enough.

I definitely think both AEW and WWE want a war, I don't think AEW should be thinking that right now and should be about making their show stand out and the best they can, and once they settle down to a regular spot on TNT and it's proving to be a success, then they can start going head to head with WWE as a show. Until then they should be keeping their cool.

Definitely Kenny got rattled here, don't disagree with him but the last thing he should have done was tweeted (damn wrestler's are making a good case this week of banning talent from using twitter for their own sake) and let's be honest more fan's will turn into AEW show anyway, so why get massively upset over that. WWE got the response they wanted.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*It's true what Kenny Omega said on both of his tweets. The WWE does love to get sponsors, even at the expense in making a deal with Saudi President for dirty money. WWE does charities just to get a good name and good PR response that will make people watch the WWE. Well, brainwash dweebs. They never really do anything from the hearts, maybe the talents but not the big bosses in the company like Vince, Shane, Steph, Hunter, Kevin Dunn and last Dana Warrior. The reason they scheduled the Evolve event is to attempt to steal the fans that will be watching the AEW event. It's all dirty games right now. Yes, there will be competition this fall. It will be ugly. To the WWE fans, AEW fans doesn't want to see WWE die completely but just a get a kick in the ass to get better. Kenny Omega basically spilled out the gospel truth. *_


Not really on topic, and I'm sorry if this annoys you, but that text font is REALLY hard on the eyes.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



patpat said:


> I wonder who is gonna be the 2000 wcw in this scenario then :lol


I mean if you can't figure that out by now than I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



patpat said:


> yep he pays someone to just retweet shit and promote his things. Have you seen him post anything as Moxley? Yeah that one video right? On a podcast he said they programmed the video to play exactly after the end of his contract. :lol it was a fucking bot.
> He used to be active on twitter back in his very beginning, he took a fucking colossal shitstorm in the face and basically went silence radio until the Moxley account ( which is basically all retweet to promote his shit).
> Omega would be wise to go the same way. He should hire the same dude :lol




I dont use social media really,Its lame to me so no i have not seen anything by him. More people should stay off social media. I just come here to read news and discuss the world of wrestling !


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Extreme Rules looks like a good card apart from the fuckery going on with Seth and Reigns and if you say that, you already get your head ripped off on the internet by ferocious AEW partisans. All this kumbaya hand-holding is out the window come October. Good riddance, too, I'm sick of the phoniness. Some people truly will watch and like both promotions, but a lot of people are lying like a TARP when it comes to that.

The only way the EVOLVE streaming harms the charity aspect is it takes eyes off the broadcast that would tell people what charity to donate to, that's the only harm. There's no reason to spout off on the internet about that, especially if you're billed as some sort of kayfabe-but-not-really corporate figure and Public Relations leader. Bad form from Omega.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



MontyCora said:


> Not really on topic, and I'm sorry if this annoys you, but that text font is REALLY hard on the eyes.


_*I don't care. Stay on topic. *_


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I thought "blood money" was only a term that the IWC used in reference to the Saudi shows. So Kenny DOES read these forums...:bjpenn
> 
> Show yourself Omega!!!


I will never show myse..........fuck.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*I don't care. Stay on topic. *_


You changed the colour of the text to something readable, so you objectively do care? Weird.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



MontyCora said:


> You changed the colour of the text to something readable, so you objectively do care? Weird.


_*I change my color very often means I can use any of it all I want. You are the one that came to me about a problem. We have different skins on this forum, like fonts, colors and etc, you can use em anytime you want. Next time talk to me one on one if you have an issue in PM or on my wall.  *_


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

On a side note,this forum will be so much more interesting the day NXT gets a 2 hour timeslot on USA and goes heads up with AEW. I will bookmark that prediction and come back to it a bit later mods just a heads up. Then we will see the true virtue signaling by some of these guys if this shit hurts their feelings.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

The title sounds like he had a sex tape leak.

Poor EVOLVE, their 10th anniversary show and they'll be exposed to a bigger audience than they've ever had before. It should be a huge moment for them and now it looks like it's been tainted by all this negative press.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> On a side note,this forum will be so much more interesting the day NXT gets a 2 hour timeslot on USA and goes heads up with AEW. I will bookmark that prediction and come back to it a bit later mods just a heads up. Then we will see the true virtue signaling by some of these guys if this shit hurts their feelings.


Thing is, It won't get on USA. Closest is maybe goes live on Network, if it's even possible.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Went in so hard he had to delete it lmao.

I get his sentiments but it was still a stupid tweet to make.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Did anyone believe for a second that WWE wasn't going to run opposition to them?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Omega should probably give up the EVP title and role if he's going to spout off like this. He could get away with it as one of the boys, but not EVP of the company.


They're a private company and he's not wrong. Calling WWE on their bullshit is fine. That's one of the advantages AEW is going to have. WWE needs to get into bed with all sorts of unsavories because they need to deliver those dividends. AEW has the luxury of not needing to impress investors. 

If WWE were smart, they'd charge $25 for SummerSlam through the WWE Network. Charge for Takeover too. There are still enough people who would pay for both, and then you can potentially ding AEW's PPV presence later that month. I'd run a Saturday Night's Main Event against All Out too. But WWE isn't smart anymore.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is the FftF livestream being paywalled? And are the proceeds going to charity? Or is the feed free and the paid attendance money just going to charity?
> 
> It's business Kenny, all's fair in love and war.


It IS free, Try again.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Firstable, guys I know everyone wants their favourite to be "face of the company" but at this point it's going to be omega and Moxley then page/mjf . They are pure aew talent and never went to wwe( except for Moxley). Also no Jericho won't be the face of the company, because he isnt presented as such and y2j himself said Kenny omega is the face of the company/he is the ace. The fact that people( we) say it will be X and then Y proves that the demented model wwe applying the last years have absolutely brainwashed people. Firstable being the face of the company doesnt mean you are the only one on top/on your level. In fact so far, Cody himself is also presented like a big fucking deal. The idea of a face who stands on top alone and get all the titles is sooo out of touch that the fact we argue it proves something Is wrong lol. The rock and stone cold were on top at the same time. 
So far I can tell the next big marque rivalry of the promotion is hangman vs Mjf ( based on their internet stuff alone.). Right now and for the next few years its omega/Moxley. And y2j will play the same role he played in japan, the "brock lesnar" , special attraction, big box office. Its 2019, they wont ever present y2j as the face lol. He is their biggest draw, he is their Lesnar. The faces are Moxley vs omega and then mjf vs hangmam rivalry. Or maybe they wont even go for that old rotten model and will have something like a top 5 with the guy on top changing from on guy to another....soo.... 



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who is gonna be the 2000 wcw in this scenario then <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 bro....I was joking. I did it for the comparison with wcw wwe get these days....


shandcraig said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > yep he pays someone to just retweet shit and promote his things. Have you seen him post anything as Moxley? Yeah that one video right? On a podcast he said they programmed the video to play exactly after the end of his contract. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> it was a fucking bot.
> ...


 yeah man social media is shit. Even coming to forums isnt ideal ( less bad but still shit), never do it when watching an event lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



rexmundi said:


> Kenny's right. WWE only believes in charity if it gives them good publicity.


Yeah and AEW is making their 2nd PPV a charity show because they're super nice people. It's all about that extra publicity and anyone who says otherwise has an obvious bias.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



rexmundi said:


> Don't be surprised if wwe makes a charitable donation to the very groups that would have benefited from Fight for the Fallen. Of course, only after they make it public knowledge.


Public? You mean the same way AEW is making it public knowledge that they're raising money for a charity, and benefiting from as well? Seems a bit hypocritical


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

(reads topic title)


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



V-Trigger said:


> Nobody cares about the impact of the show. He said it himself. It was a shot at management for being petty. Just like they were when they announced the NXT UK TakeOver show to go against the NJPW UK event and ALL OUT on the same day.


Cody literally smashed Triple H's symbol on their first PPV and the WWE is the petty ones? That will do me..


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*










they wanted to compete with wwe they got it.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Wish Kenny hadn't deleted the tweet, his convictions are right and he should stand by them. 

Anyone who is bashing him is clearly missing the point. This isnt about saying WWE shouldn't run opposite AEW, it's about WWEs lack of morals in general. The Saudi blood money and streaming the Evolve show specifically to run against AEW are perfect examples of this.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Some of you are attacking Kenny because of this? Soulless assholes! He’s right! WWE are being stupid here and are undermining it. You guys are so contrarian it’s annoying


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

Isn't this what you marks want? Competition! Morality be damn when it comes on competition. It seems most of here can't handle it. :brock4


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



TheLooseCanon said:


> I will never show myse..........fuck.


I got a question for you, is Mox going over at All Out? I need spoilers dammit. Oh, and I need you guys to hurry TF up and kill WWE once and for all.




Fearless Viper said:


> Isn't this what you marks want? Competition! Morality be damn when it comes on competition. It seems most of here can't handle it. :brock4


I don't know about everyone else, but I think this is great. AEW vs WWE. Will only benefit the fans in the end because both will go hard to put out the best product possible. (hopefully)


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

I dont think anyone has a problem with competition and as fans it's what we all really want deep down. Yes its great to have an alternative but in reality we all wanna see AEW get big enough to recreate the feeling we got in the 90s.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I got a question for you, is Mox going over at All Out? I need spoilers dammit. Oh, and I need you guys to hurry TF up and kill WWE once and for all.


Yeah, Mox is going over. I'll be on a losing streak to start so I can gain more support. 







:laugh:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Cult03 said:


> Cody literally smashed Triple H's symbol on their first PPV and the WWE is the petty ones? That will do me..


Yes because calling the company "pissant" and a "T-shirt company" wasn't petty at all, right? :mj


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



TripleG said:


> (reads topic title)


I was going to make it ‘goes in hard.... and dry’ - but i thought that would be too much


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Taroostyles said:


> Wish Kenny hadn't deleted the tweet, his convictions are right and he should stand by them.
> 
> Anyone who is bashing him is clearly missing the point. This isnt about saying WWE shouldn't run opposite AEW, it's about WWEs lack of morals in general. The Saudi blood money and streaming the Evolve show specifically to run against AEW are perfect examples of this.


He deleted it because he knew he was wrong and it reeked of hypocrisy. He called the WWE out for getting blood money, not knowing that the Khan family also do business with Saudi Arabia and also gets that exact same blood money, which I'm certain they have used to invest in AEW. In addition to that, they donated a million dollars to Trump campaign, who we all know is in bed with Saudi Arabia. And in addition to that, his friend Y2J also benefited from that blood money in the past (Greatest Royal Rumble). 

Omega probably made that tweet in the heat of the moment, but soon realized that he was wrong for saying what he said, and he rightfully deleted it.

As for them streaming Evolve, I don't see how that is an immoral thing.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



*Eternity* said:


> He deleted it because he knew he was wrong and it reeked of hypocrisy. He called the WWE out for getting blood money, not knowing that the Khan family also do business with Saudi Arabia and also gets that exact same blood money, which I'm certain they have used to invest in AEW. In addition to that, they donated a million dollars to Trump campaign, who we all know is in bed with Saudi Arabia. And in addition to that, his friend Y2J also benefited from that blood money in the past (Greatest Royal Rumble).
> 
> Omega probably made that tweet in the heat of the moment, but soon realized that he was wrong for saying what he said, and he rightfully deleted it.
> 
> As for them streaming Evolve, I don't see how that is an immoral thing.


A LOT of assuming there.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

WINNING said:


> Yes because calling the company "pissant" and a "T-shirt company" wasn't petty at all, right? :mj


Because that's what DX does? Mocking other competitions?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Beatles123 said:


> A LOT of assuming there.


Which part did I do a lot of assuming?

*Is it the part where I said he has done business with Saudi Arabia
*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/saudi-...ur-seasons-hotel-for-171-3-million-1475420783

*Or is it the part where I said he donated a million to Trump's campaign.
*
https://www.jacksonville.com/news/n...n-among-nfl-owners-gave-1m-trump-inauguration

*Or the part where Chris Jericho came back from hiatus just to be at the Greatest Royal Rumble for that paycheck.*
https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/wwe...d-for-his-appearance-at-greatest-royal-rumble

And I'm just scratching the surface on Shahid Khan. Don't get me started on his Flex N Gate sweatshops in Mexico and China. Or how he's currently under investigation by the UK for corruption. Granted, I may have overstepped in saying they receive a buttload of money from Saudi Arabia but they have done business with them.

We all know that Vince and the McMahon family are far from saints, but let's not pretend that the Khan family are just benevolent billionaires with no bones in their closet.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

God I hope AEW can not make the mistake of getting political. It's the one thing they could do that will totally destroy their momentum. It'll fracture the fanbase.

It's pretty obvious that a major reason AEW is getting so much media attention and enthusiastic help from the same because the McMahons are on the political shitlist. And those same people who would love to see Vince destroyed for political reasons are probably going to pressure AEW to get political, especially as this shitshow of an election approaches.

Please God give us ONE thing in this society that's not infected with political cancer.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Tilon said:


> God I hope AEW can not make the mistake of getting political. It's the one thing they could do that will totally destroy their momentum. It'll fracture the fanbase.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that a major reason AEW is getting so much media attention and enthusiastic help from the same because the McMahons are on the political shitlist. And those same people who would love to see Vince destroyed for political reasons are probably going to pressure AEW to get political, especially as this shitshow of an election approaches.
> 
> Please God give us ONE thing in this society that's not infected with political cancer.


I too am praying they don't involve any politics. Thats the last thing AEW needs right now. 

WWE tried to pander to the SJWS with the Herstory shit and look where that got them. 

We watch wrasslin and play video games to escape from the shit show of real world politics.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Ultron said:


> I too am praying they don't involve any politics. Thats the last thing AEW needs right now.
> 
> WWE tried to pander to the SJWS with the Herstory shit and look where that got them.
> 
> We watch wrasslin and play video games to escape from the shit show of real world politics.


If you think WWE is pandering to liberals (they aren't) then you really aren't going to like AEW.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Arktik said:


> If you think WWE is pandering to liberals (they aren't) then you really aren't going to like AEW.


I'll like whatever I want to like. 

:cornettefu


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



Arktik said:


> If you think WWE is pandering to liberals (they aren't) then you really aren't going to like AEW.


WWE panders in their own way. No blood, nothing controversial, etc. They were hammered about all that stuff by the media until it went away.

Which is why it's so interesting that nobody in the media cares at all about the Dustin bloodbath. Not a word of concern about it, just gushing about how amazing it all was.

They want Vince destroyed for their own reasons that have nothing to do with wrestling. AEW is going to be walking a tightrope to ride that wave without getting sucked into it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



WINNING said:


> Yes because calling the company "pissant" and a "T-shirt company" wasn't petty at all, right? :mj


I mean if comments about the other company is considered petty then sure, but we should probably talk about Being the Elite and comb through every scene. Their entire gimmick is based on making anti-WWE comments. And I'm a fan. We just need to start having honest conversations about this but I'm not sure many of you have the ability to do so.


----------



## TrulyJulieRokks (Jun 13, 2017)

*You Know It Could Go Both Ways With Evole And AEW*

How do we know AEW didn't plan to have their show the night of EVOLVE's anniversary then to make it a charity show to try to make WWE look bad? Cody and The Bucks are above it? The same guys that sent people to a WWE wearing AEW shirts and carrying AEW signs knowing what was going to happen just so they could say"We're The Cool Company You Can Wear Whatever You Want To Our Show" Or them invading RAW? Come on


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*

The Evolve show was announced before the AEW show was, Kenny is high as fuck, probably why he deleted his tweet.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



reyfan said:


> The Evolve show was announced before the AEW show was, Kenny is high as fuck, probably why he deleted his tweet.


It's not about the show. It's about WWE streaming it on the Network. It wasn't going to be a streamed event but they decided to let a bunch of their NXT guys work the show and stream it a few days before the event.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



TheMaskedAvenger said:


> It's not about the show. It's about WWE streaming it on the Network. It wasn't going to be a streamed event but they decided to let a bunch of their NXT guys work the show and stream it a few days before the event.


People were going to decide if they wanted to watch the event or AEW on their own before WWE decided to stream it.. at least with it being on the network people can watch it AFTER watching the AEW PPV live as they don't currently have a streaming service to rewatch their content.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

*re: Kenny Omega upset at WWE for apparent "same day charity event"*



reyfan said:


> People were going to decide if they wanted to watch the event or AEW on their own before WWE decided to stream it.. at least with it being on the network people can watch it AFTER watching the AEW PPV live as they don't currently have a streaming service to rewatch their content.




You’re right but what people are saying is that Wwe made the decision to air the evolve show as competition to AEW. I doubt anyone is complaining about them airing evolve shows with their talent as much as we know they would have announced it way before a few days before it airs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: You Know It Could Go Both Ways With Evole And AEW*

While i agree AEW has taken several "cheap" shots at WWE, yet act surprised/offended if WWE does anything to reference them indirectly... i highly doubt Evolve's show was on AEW's radar. As much as i enjoy Evolve, it's a shell of a company, mainly in the rebuilding stage with several new stars. I imagine they didn't know there was an evolve show that date, and just didn't care once they found out. 

The Charity thing feels legit too, but more because it will make them look like a "good guy" company. I will give them credit for outstanding marketing, as well as really good PR, and press.


----------

